# looking for a Grammostola pulchra (Brazilian Black Tarantula)



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

does anybody have any for sale or know of any for sale? I've checked classified section and couldn't find what i was looking for, no pet shops near me have any in stock etc.

I might have missed a thread on here that someone can direct me to.

cheers


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

BugzUK - Arachnids - BugzUk - Breeding, importing and selling insects.

Slings at Metamorphosis - Spiders for sale


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

cheers muchly


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Also have a look on The Spider Shop, that's where I got mine : victory:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

had a look on The Spider Shop site but they dont have any 

i had no idea they were so rare and expensive !

bugzuk want £52 for one, it is an adult though.

the other sites i looked on dont have any in stock


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> cheers muchly


No probs, bit thin on the ground (I quickly checked the usual places) but that's probably just the time of the year.



AilsaM said:


> Also have a look on The Spider Shop, that's where I got mine : victory:


Had a peep, he's none not even slings at the moment, but might be worth a look during the week in case he's collected anything from the recent show(s) that hasn't been listed yet.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

boxofsorrows said:


> Had a peep, he's none not even slings at the moment, but might be worth a look during the week in case he's collected anything from the recent show(s) that hasn't been listed yet.


It's worth keeping an eye on the site though, that's what I did when I got mine and then I snapped one up befor they all were sold.


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> had a look on The Spider Shop site but they dont have any
> 
> i had no idea they were so rare and expensive !
> 
> ...


Buy some slings and just sit back-n-wait. and wait... and wait... lol :2thumb:
Actually mines not too bad, it's certainly bigger than the G rosea slings I got at the same time 15mnths or so back though they're all still weeny!


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Ohh I missed one - http://www.facebook.com/Invertimports?sk=app_190322544333196&ref=s slings (T43 on the list)


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> had a look on The Spider Shop site but they dont have any
> 
> i had no idea they were so rare and expensive !
> 
> ...


Its not so much the fact that they are rare its more the fact people enjoy black spiders atm so they command a high price just a trend like every year.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

Ah right. I'm after one cos its known to be placid and good for beginners. Thinking about slowly building a little collection of tarantulas.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> Ah right. *I'm after one cos its known to be placid and good for beginners.* Thinking about slowly building a little collection of tarantulas.


Oh don't go thinking that lol, this is the reason why I picked G pulchra (as well as my love of big black spiders) and mines is a complete nutter, very skittish and will run pretty quick, not calm at all, she'd sooner run at you than hide when I open her rub though she's never flicked at me, in short she's a crazy fruit loop :lol2:

However, all spiders are different and you may get a calm one, I bought mine as a sub adult, had her nearly a year and I'm still waiting on her to moult lol.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Colosseum said:


> Its not so much the fact that they are rare its more the fact people enjoy black spiders atm so they command a high price just a trend like every year.


Actually its nowt to do with that, and please consider some better terms!

G. pulchra fetched about £100-£120 about 3-4 years ago, a search should confirm that. These days the going rate is about £60 for an adult female, so anything under that IMO is a bargain. You may find the occassional one for less but there's good reason why these hold their price:
1. They are perfect beginner species
2. The are no longer exported from Brazil, and havent been for quite some years
3. Successful breeding is scarce.

Unless there is a change in success I don't think you'll see the price go down much lower, afterall its a similar price to AF B. smithi and various other adult female terrestrials.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> had a look on The Spider Shop site but they dont have any
> 
> i had no idea they were so rare and expensive !
> 
> ...


tbh helen, you want a large juv, s/a, or adult, cos they grow real slow like rosies. might be expensive, but worth it.: victory:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Poxicator said:


> 1. They are perfect beginner species


Do you wanna tell that to my pulchra, that's why I picked mine (was the 2nd T I got), mines has a screw loose, I thought she'd have calmed down but nope :lol2:


----------



## k_orbz (Sep 8, 2009)

Damn what a coincidence I am actually looking for some slings myself atm. =/


----------



## Mrchancellor87 (Jan 10, 2012)

It's times like this I wish my girl would hurry up and drop a sac.


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

wilkinss77 said:


> tbh helen, you want a large juv, s/a, or adult, cos they grow real slow like rosies. might be expensive, but worth it.: victory:


Yeah but she's just a young lass, I'd get a few slings and enjoy watching them grow even if it is going to take a good few years.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

AilsaM said:


> Oh don't go thinking that lol, this is the reason why I picked G pulchra (as well as my love of big black spiders) and mines is a complete nutter, very skittish and will run pretty quick, not calm at all, she'd sooner run at you than hide when I open her rub though she's never flicked at me, in short she's a crazy fruit loop :lol2:
> 
> However, all spiders are different and you may get a calm one, I bought mine as a sub adult, had her nearly a year and I'm still waiting on her to moult lol.


 Knowing my luck I'll end up with a crazy one too lol 



wilkinss77 said:


> tbh helen, you want a large juv, s/a, or adult, cos they grow real slow like rosies. might be expensive, but worth it.: victory:


I would prefer an older one but i don't mind getting an ickle baby one, i have 2 chili rose spiderlings that don't seem to grow 



boxofsorrows said:


> Yeah but she's just a young lass, I'd get a few slings and enjoy watching them grow even if it is going to take a good few years.


I'm very impatient but it wouldn't be a bad thing lol


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> Actually its nowt to do with that, and please consider some better terms!
> 
> G. pulchra fetched about £100-£120 about 3-4 years ago, a search should confirm that. These days the going rate is about £60 for an adult female, so anything under that IMO is a bargain. You may find the occassional one for less but there's good reason why these hold their price:
> 1. They are perfect beginner species
> ...



Ok lets not get excited I have noted what you said.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

cant find one i can afford  all out of stock at the moment :whip: no fair


----------



## stevemet (Dec 29, 2011)

There is one on EBay. £50 plus pp adult female about 14 hours to go.


----------



## Mrchancellor87 (Jan 10, 2012)

stevemet said:


> There is one on EBay. £50 plus pp adult female about 14 hours to go.


'Very nice Brazilian black *skin *she is a adult sold as live food for reptiles'

I would absolutely love to buy this but the word 'skin' just makes me think of a 'very nice' expensive pulchra skin turn up!

Could be legit and they're avoiding getting it removed from Ebay but I would hate to be £56 down on a molt!


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Probably a way of getting past ebay rules. However, I'd ask to see pix.
The "black skin" probably refers to the colour of G. pulchra from Brazil, as obvious as that may sound they can also be found in Honduras but tend not to be as black, rather a dark brown.


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

They're such beauties! Hope you find one!
Keep an eye on sellers and on the classifieds, maybe ask TSS when they'll have some in next? :2thumb:


----------



## Mrchancellor87 (Jan 10, 2012)

EffyDaydream said:


> They're such beauties! Hope you find one!
> Keep an eye on sellers and on the classifieds, maybe ask TSS when they'll have some in next? :2thumb:


I've got a pair at the moment but since I've got a MM ready and willing, I just want to get him laid like theres no tomorrow.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

i thought you couldnt sell live animals on Ebay?


----------



## Mrchancellor87 (Jan 10, 2012)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> i thought you couldnt sell live animals on Ebay?


You're not meant to, hence the 'skin'.


----------



## Carl6688 (Jan 18, 2011)

Mrchancellor87 said:


> You're not meant to, hence the 'skin'.


I thought it was fine to sell live food, which is why it has reptile food at the end of the add.


----------



## rikki446 (Nov 24, 2011)

I bought a sling from seas last year and I would say itss at least 1.5 inches now not as slow growing as I thought tbh its calm normaly but on ocasion can be slightly skittish never flicks hairs


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> i thought you couldnt sell live animals on Ebay?


people list it as Live Feeder Food because that's allowed. I got my GALS off eBay.


----------

